# Jeanneau V Beneteau 50 & 51 ft.



## Myblueheaven (Sep 7, 2003)

*Jeanneau V Beneteau 50 & 51 ft.*

Any one chartered a Jeanneau 50 International or 51 Sun Odyssey or Beneteau 50 Oceanis? How was it? What were you imprssions and if you had sailed both makes, which would you consider the better or easier sailer?


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

*Jeanneau V Beneteau 50 & 51 ft.*

We chartered a Moorings 505 in October, 2003. The vessel was great. There were just two of us; but I''ve seen it with 8 people. Since there was only two of us I didn''t like the bow cabins split up. I would have prefered the one large owner''s cabin in the bow. Try the Moorings 494 if there are only two people. This model can convert the bow cabins into the large owner''s cabin. We just purchased a Moorings 494 in Tortola.


----------



## Myblueheaven (Sep 7, 2003)

*Jeanneau V Beneteau 50 & 51 ft.*

Thanks for your reply. Was your sailboat you purchased an ex-charter boat, and did it require alot of work to get her back in shape? lastly, if you don''t mind, what was the ball park purchase price and the name of the charter company who sold it.? Would you recommend them as my source to find a like boat to buy? I will be looking for a live aboard in the 50 ft. range. I don''t mind a fixer, but don''t want a sunk or damaged boat in the structural sense.

I saw one boat (a Jeanneau 51 for 125k and another for 99k). I figured they had been wrecked at one time for their asking prices by the charter company( but I did not inquire as I was not yet in the market).

I really like the 1996 year Jeanneau International 50 layout and see them for sale at 189k plus from charter companies.

Thanks,

chris


----------



## NEFELE (Mar 2, 2004)

*Jeanneau V Beneteau 50 & 51 ft.*

if you are looking at it from a sailing point of view there`s no contest the Jeanneau will sail faster,point higher and generally outsail the Oceanis Tub anytime.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Jeanneau V Beneteau 50 & 51 ft.*

Just saw your post. For what it''s worth, we''ve lived aboard a Sun Odyssey 52.2 for 18 months now. 3 cabin version. Very happy with her. Took her out yesterday (Single handed) in 15kts true wind and had a ball. Deep keel version (now standard) a must. Not sure if Moorings/Sunsail use this version but do try one if you can. Cheers


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Jeanneau V Beneteau 50 & 51 ft.*

I owned an I50 for 8 years and just sold it last year, made me cry to do it but she was coming out of charter and I was completely even on earnings versus cost and to bring it home in October would have cost me customs, sales tax, insurance for the trip in Hurricane season and a delivery crew. The boat was immaculate in every respect, had been a Moorings charter boat for all the years I owned it and the captain kept it in almost new condition. As to sailing it, my wife and I would almost always give the crew leave and take the boat ourselves. She was very easy to handle with a crew of two and did not require us to shorten sail till the wind got up over about 20 kts. We took her to St. Maartin and St Barths etc. We often saw 10 knots with the Assymetrical up in about 18 knots of wind. We were never passed by a Benneteau 50. Having an autopilot helped on long sails and made it easy for me to tack her alone. Selling her may have been the worst decision of my life, but a charterer loved her and planned to sail her to South Africa with his family. I will always remember the great sailing trip and I think I will always miss her. We sold her for 160K and there were others on the market for 170 to 180 that had not sold in months. I guess the fact that I had broken even in the charter business, a rare thing, led me astray. Let me know if you find one and tell me what you think. All of the Moorings I50''s were crewed yachts but that was not the same for the Sun Sail 52.2. We also had full batten sails with Harken Batslides and a boom furl system. Extremely easy for one person at the mast to drop the main and the Jenny could be pulled in deck easier than in the cockpit. The UK Flasher assymetrical had a sock to make it easy to stow. If you would like any additional info email me direct at [email protected] Good Luck


----------

